# 125 stocking ideas



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a 125 gallon tank natural planted with nice current / aeration ... I have 14 African Long Fin Tetras in it at the moment .... I'd like to put one other species of fish in there ..... possibly something alittle larger like something that would offset a school of tetras .... Cichlid or non cichlid fish , any ideas ? 
PH is 6.5 , Temps is 78 F


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can house two or 3 cichlids species in there, like a pair of bottom dweller Steatocranus causuarius, a pair of benitochromis or a pair of Tilapia jocka, a pair of Pelvicachromis kribensis, as surface dweller yu can try Pantodon shubotzii and a group of Epiplaty
xris


----------

